# Is that what they call Plucking?



## ThePhoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

A while ago I had to disappear so I set my cockatiel in the care of another person however when I got back my Cockatiel which named Helios feathers were messed up? I don't know what cause but I think it's a health problem.
I bought medicine and gave to him however still no luck.
I was wondering if I were to pluck him would the feathers grow back better?

I would really appreciate anyone's input on this.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Does he preen a lot? 
I feel this most likely is due to excessive preening, which is usually caused by dry and itching skin. You can give your cockatiel a shower every day for a few days to see if he still preen a lot. Shower will relief skin itching symptoms. Use warm water to shower you cockatiel and let your dry naturally.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's not exactly plucking (which means pulling out the whole feather), but it looks like feather barbering (damaging the feathers, intentionally or by excessive preening). Don't pull the feathers out yourself, just wait for him to molt and then new feathers will grow in. The barbering might have been caused by stress he experienced at the other person's house, but it would be good to see a vet to make sure that he isn't doing it because of a health problem.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

Daytontiel said:


> Does he preen a lot?
> I feel this most likely is due to excessive preening, which is usually caused by dry and itching skin. You can give your cockatiel a shower every day for a few days to see if he still preen a lot. Shower will relief skin itching symptoms. Use warm water to shower you cockatiel and let your dry naturally.


He does preen but I don't think it's excessive however I'll try your method hopefully it will work, thank you.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

tielfan said:


> It's not exactly plucking (which means pulling out the whole feather), but it looks like feather barbering (damaging the feathers, intentionally or by excessive preening). Don't pull the feathers out yourself, just wait for him to molt and then new feathers will grow in. The barbering might have been caused by stress he experienced at the other person's house, but it would be good to see a vet to make sure that he isn't doing it because of a health problem.


Yeah you are right the feathers are damaged not plucked, I never seen him molt if ever, when will he molt because he's been like this for a while now and I'm getting worried about his look may not revert back. I raised him since he was featherless young birb and I don't think he's fond of other people maybe when I left him it caused him be stressed as you said and environment wasn't healthy either.
I'll try the washing method for now if it doesn't work I may try plucking him.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How old is he now? Most cockatiels have their first molt at the age of about six months, although some may wait until they're twelve months or older. Some birds will have a heavy molt once in a while with lots of feathers all over the floor, and others will have a series of smaller, more frequent molts with just a few feathers being lost at a time. 

If he never molts at all it would be good to have a health check with a vet. Molting requires a lot of energy to regrow the feathers, and a bird that isn't healthy might fail to molt because too much of the body's energy is taken up by just trying to stay alive.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

tielfan said:


> How old is he now? Most cockatiels have their first molt at the age of about six months, although some may wait until they're twelve months or older. Some birds will have a heavy molt once in a while with lots of feathers all over the floor, and others will have a series of smaller, more frequent molts with just a few feathers being lost at a time.
> 
> If he never molts at all it would be good to have a health check with a vet. Molting requires a lot of energy to regrow the feathers, and a bird that isn't healthy might fail to molt because too much of the body's energy is taken up by just trying to stay alive.


He's about 4 years now I think. I have friends whom have Cockatiels and I never seen them molt either. The only bird I ever seen molt is my sister's Grey Parrot. So I have no idea why is that.
He's pretty energetic and his food never runs short. He got the same sickness multiple times where his eye swell pretty bad but I think that is due to him fighting with the other Cockatiel I used to have other than that he's pretty fine.
He flies alot screams alot with his crown down so he's comfortable also he sings with me even tho his words are gibberish but still cool.

One thing I noticed, he does preen alot.
Hopefully washing him everyday and exposing him to the sun make him pretty again.


----------

